# Scabby/infected feet



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

A couple of weeks back i noticed one of my does had scabs and blisters,rather yellow and infected-looking,on her feet.
I am aware of bumble foot but my mice live in a wooden cage w/no wire or uncomfortable surfaces in it. I have changed the bedding,having tried shavings,wood pulp(megazorb) horse bedding,hemp and pellets.But it hasn't made any difference.I am concerned for her as it seems painful from the way she shuffles along. I would go to the vet but even a check-up is very dear in price. Is there anything i can do for her? Maybe it is an allergery and food-related? I am clueless


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

is it all feet of just the one foot? It could be an infected injury if its just the one, but if its infected she would need antibiotics. 
How often do you clean them out? wondeing if it could be form walking on urine soaked bedding.
You say you changed the bedding but had you changed it befor her feet got bad? if so that could be the reason, of not any change in diet befor this? if not id doupt an alergy as nothing has changed.

You could tey putting her on paper towls for a while but Id say if she is suffering and you cant aford to take her to the vet its best to put her down if there is no improvement.


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

It is all her feet,and i think what you suggest about irriatation from urine would be correct.I clean them out each day as there are many does in this communal cage,but they all share one corner where they do there buisness in each day.It is paticually smelly and wet and even cleaning out twice a day is hard to keep up with. :roll: I will seperate her out with a couple of her closest mousey friends into a clean cage without a smelly corner and see if results are for the better


----------

